# Pedal car, what is it?



## pedal4416 (Jun 17, 2015)

I've had this pedal car for a few years now, I received it from my father at copake swap. Says made in England in the seat. I know it's missing the fenders. I like it as it sits, not looking to restore but I'd like to know what it is.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jun 17, 2015)

It's an anti-gravity machine!!


----------



## pedal4416 (Jun 17, 2015)

Sorry, I use my phone to post and everything I try turns the photos upside down. I'll try to fix it tonight. Right now I'm taping off the wheels with my little girl and painting them red. She's building her first Hot Rod at a year and a half.


----------



## vincev (Jun 17, 2015)

Very kool but the first thing I would do is position the wheels under the car.


----------



## bobsbikes (Jun 17, 2015)

in the book evolution of the pedal car vol.4 page41 
it looks to be early 1950s Tri-ang the pic.is from a 
1953 catalog


----------



## pedal4416 (Jun 23, 2015)

Thank you Bobsbikes, it's definitely a triang


----------

